# Moving up



## allnew2 (Feb 27, 2020)

So I’ve been back to my home store since December now . As some of you know this wasn’t a transfer by choice and was the DTL requesting me back. Today I was pulled in the office by my sd , Etl and dtl. I thought ohh shit what did I do . I sit down and they start saying how they can’t believe I was able to bring the inbound to the new process in such a short time ( granted i termed 4 sorters and 2 a&a people within a month of being there ) and how the metrics are looking great since I came back, than the dtl proceeds to tell me that how he doesn’t want to lose me again and it’s time for me to move up to Etl and start training as soon as possible because he already has a store for me . I have a week to think about it . I said if I will make more than what I do now hourly and get to do inbound Etl which I love I’m down. It feels good to be appreciated for something I actually love.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2020)

Big bucks should be offered to you. Don't ask for it.


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 28, 2020)

No matter what their initial offer is, ask for more. If they don't make a counter offer, say thank you for the recognition and the offer, but you can be satisfied with your current role. Also, assume that the store they want to send you to is probably more f***ed-up than your current store was and you may not be given the resources to do what you need to do there.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 28, 2020)

Make sure you factor in time and half for all of those 60-70 hour weeks.  There will be many of those weeks since you are likely moving to a store that's struggling.  Plus, hours are slim this time of year so you may need to pick up the slack.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Feb 28, 2020)

I say go for it. You will learn so much and grow not only as a leader but as a person. Yes you will have to work hard but you will be compensated. I’m assuming it will be for ETL GM which is essentially 2nd in command, so yeah, it’s not easy. Don’t let potentially inheriting a red process scare you away. You’re work ethic will take you a long way. Getting to ETL can really improve your station in life. And hey, if it doesn’t work out, it looks great on a resume.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 28, 2020)

For what’s  worth I make about 26$ right now . So like I said it has to be more than what I make now if I’m gonna work more hours


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 28, 2020)

Go for it. Have a number in mind and see what they offer. They want you. Don't give yourself away. Most likely walking into a shitshow, but they know you are the right person for the job. Make them pay for you! Congrats


----------



## Times Up (Feb 28, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> For what’s  worth I make about 26$ right now . So like I said it has to be more than what I make now if I’m gonna work more hours



I don't think they can afford you!
Or at least adequately compensate you for all  of the additional time you will be putting in.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 29, 2020)

Times Up said:


> I don't think they can afford you!
> Or at least adequately compensate you for all  of the additional time you will be putting in.


Well seems like they can since they just want me to take it


----------



## Times Up (Feb 29, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Well seems like they can since they just want me to take it



Well, they must have given you a really, really good offer!  Good for you 👍


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 29, 2020)

And I get to stay in my store and they are moving my etl 😢


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 4, 2020)

Staying at your store could be a good or bad situation depending on you and your team go about it. And as far as pay increase, I was making just over $17/hr as a TL and got an increase of 55%. Idk if that helps put anything into perspective for you. I’m in California.


----------



## Dog (Mar 5, 2020)

Proud of you


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 11, 2020)

So here is my update on this topic . I had my calibration review everything went great . Today I had my meet up with my Dtl I will only have 2 weeks left as an inbound leader . My next role will be Etl for Replenishment sad part is that they are moving my Etl and I’m staying in my store . So cheers 🥂


----------



## dabug (Aug 11, 2020)

So all of that was sort of put on pause while the pandemic happened? Also congrats!!


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 11, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> So here is my update on this topic . I had my calibration review everything went great . Today I had my meet up with my Dtl I will only have 2 weeks left as an inbound leader . My next role will be Etl for Replenishment sad part is that they are moving my Etl and I’m staying in my store . So cheers 🥂



Awesome! You deserve the promotion.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm still amazed they could offer you something that acknowledges all that you bring to the table as well as compensate you for working 50 to 70 hours a week.

Congratulations 👏


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 11, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> So here is my update on this topic . I had my calibration review everything went great . Today I had my meet up with my Dtl I will only have 2 weeks left as an inbound leader . My next role will be Etl for Replenishment sad part is that they are moving my Etl and I’m staying in my store . So cheers 🥂


Good job!


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 11, 2020)

You go girl!


----------



## MrT (Aug 11, 2020)

Congrats, definitely deserve it.  How many etls do you have in your store your management team always amazes me 😂


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 11, 2020)

10 


MrT said:


> Congrats, definitely deserve it.  How many etls do you have in your store your management team always amazes me 😂


10 Etls 22 Tl


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Good job!


Thank you, it’s  been quite a ride but glad I stuck it thru .


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> You go girl!


Gracias 😎


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 11, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Staying at your store could be a good or bad situation depending on you and your team go about it. And as far as pay increase, I was making just over $17/hr as a TL and got an increase of 55%. Idk if that helps put anything into perspective for you. I’m in California.


Just 17$ ?


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 11, 2020)

congrats!!!!!! ❤️


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Aug 12, 2020)

Congrats! Shit... I thought you were a guy this whole time. OOPS


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 12, 2020)

TargetSigningHo said:


> Congrats! Shit... I thought you were a guy this whole time. OOPS


Lol 😂


----------



## PogDog (Aug 14, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> 10
> 
> 10 Etls 22 Tl



10!? 😮 We have 1! 

Congrats on the promotion! I think you'll be challenged, but the pace might feel slower. Don't know if that'll be good or bad. You seem like a fast pace, go go go kinda person. 

Remember to milk all those vacation hours too.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 14, 2020)

PogDog said:


> 10!? 😮 We have 1!
> 
> Congrats on the promotion! I think you'll be challenged, but the pace might feel slower. Don't know if that'll be good or bad. You seem like a fast pace, go go go kinda person.
> 
> Remember to milk all those vacation hours too.


Thank you . I am always looking for a challenge and most definitely I’m the one that’s always on the go to get shit done.


----------



## Jack77 (Nov 12, 2020)

Service and engagement routine tl


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 12, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> 10
> 
> 10 Etls 22 Tl


Holy shit. My store has 4 ETL's, we had 3 until recently.

I might be missing some TL's, but off the top of my head I believe we have 10 TL's.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2020)

Jack77 said:


> Service and engagement routine tl


From a different thread.
A typical day includes coming in, checking my email/grid/NPS scores, heading to the front where I spend 90% of the time... if opening the store: opening self-checkout and guest services registers and writing an opening email before heading home get added to that list. If closing, gotta make sure to close all the registers of the store, walk the cart attendant, make sure the front is branded and zoned, leave the money bags organized in the safe and write a closing email before heading out.

Also, is very important to make sure that everybody at the front takes their breaks and lunches without hitting compliance. Another thing you gotta make sure as a SETL is to have close to no lines at the front, you gotta act proactively and request backup from other departments when it starts to get overwhelming. Similarly, you also gotta make sure there are always enough baskets and carts available. You will be responsible for overseeing Guest Services and make sure that OPU and Drive up(if applicable) are getting prioritized over returns. Being able to give amazing Customer Service goes without saying.

The ETL-SE's role is to oversee that YOUR work is getting done, that metrics are being met or exceeded, and if not, reacting and doing whatever is necessary to bring them up, to hire/fire people from the front, make the schedule for their entire department, they are also in charge for the overall service around the store and also of any events that the company may do at the store.

It might sound like a lot, but depending on how much your store sells you might have 2 or more SETLs. To give you an example, my store has 5 SETLs, but we are the highest selling store in the region. You would also receive help from ex-Guest Service Advocates or people looking forward to getting promoted, those will be your right hands to deal with things like getting change, giving breaks/lunches or helping a guest while you're busy with something else.

Welcome and by any means do not get discouraged! The job Core Duties sound like a lot, but I tell you, you will have a lot of downtime and if you know how to manage your people, your shifts will go like a soft breeze. Also, you might not even have to open or close, my store has us doing those shifts because of our high sales volume.


----------

